# Purple



## Phantom (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not sure where to post this, so please move it to where ever it needs to be.

On October 20th, 2010, wear purple in memory of the 6 gay boys who committed suicide in recent weeks/months due to homophobic abuse in their homes or at their schools. Purple represents Spirit on the LGBTQ flag and that’s exactly what we'd like all of you to have with you: spirit. Please wear purple on October 20th. Tell your friends, family, co-workers, neighbors and schools. 

RIP Tyler Clementi, Asher Brown, Seth Walsh, Justin Aaberg, Raymond Chase and Billy Lucas.

Please show your support for the families and all those affected by these awful tragedies due to prejudice, discrimination, hate, and homophobic behavior.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 18, 2010)

Iirc it was 9? And increasing? There was another one in the past week. 

Anyhow I'll try to do this (lack of purple pants eh) but I doubt anyone I know will realize what it represents. :\


----------



## Phantom (Oct 18, 2010)

Well according to facebook there are thousands in on it so far. I just quoted what the page said.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 18, 2010)

I have nothing purple to wear :| And no money to buy a proper wardrobe. Oh well.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 18, 2010)

luckily I own lots of purple things, and my bag is bright purple. :D 

... and it's my favourite colour!

I'm so doing this.


----------



## ... (Oct 18, 2010)

I own no purple clothing. :/

But I would if I could. Maybe I'll use my sister's nail polish or something.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a purple tank swomewhere. <:3


----------



## Zeph (Oct 18, 2010)

I wear at least a purple item most days anyway, but I shall try to wear as many as possible on Wednesday!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 18, 2010)

Fortunately for me, half my wardrobe is purple. I will definitely do this.


----------



## nastypass (Oct 18, 2010)

... dammit, i just wore the closest thing i have to a purple shirt today


----------



## Flora (Oct 18, 2010)

I RSVP'd to four of these on facebook...even if two got mysteriously canceled :(

BUT purple is my favorite color and I have some purple shirts sooooooooo


----------



## Diz (Oct 18, 2010)

Could someone post a link to the facebook page here?

I know I'm joining in on this. Purple is my favorite color, and I'll do anything to support those who need it.


----------



## Green (Oct 18, 2010)

Wish I could do it to show those jackasses at my school that there are supporters.


----------



## Minish (Oct 18, 2010)

I shall be wearing my awesome purple jacket. :3 Whoo!


----------



## spaekle (Oct 18, 2010)

I can totally do this because my free orientation shirt for college is purple. :v!


----------



## Superbird (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 19, 2010)

Checked through my clean clothes, and I have a purple tank.

So even though no one I know will know what it is and will be opposed, I will support this.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 19, 2010)

Linky


There are a few though.

If enough people notice that a lot of people are wearing purple then they will ask you. Then you tell them, that's the point.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay well I've joined the group + posted to my wall so perhaps some people I know will at least get it. :\


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll do this. I like purple and have a few purple shirts anyway, and I'll support this.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 19, 2010)

I wore a purple scalp.

I sprayed by hair purple on Saturday and it hasn't all come out yet.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 20, 2010)

I joined the facebook group but I don't own anything purple, so it was more of an "in the spirit" kinda thing. :(


----------



## Green (Oct 20, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> I joined the facebook group but I don't own anything purple, so it was more of an "in the spirit" kinda thing. :(


----------



## hyphen (Oct 20, 2010)

I am wearing purple right now. ;-;


----------



## Zeph (Oct 20, 2010)

THIS JUST IN! I successfully looked entirely ridiculous, but I still had fun anyway. What was saddening was nobody else at school was (deliberately) wearing purple. And everyone kept asking why I was. Alas, never mind. I did it!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 20, 2010)

About 75% of the students and faculty at my school wore purple today, and most who didn't just didn't know about it.

I love my school. The fact that it is what it is keeps me from going crazy about school.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 20, 2010)

Wore a purple jacket and quite a few kids in my classes did so, too.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 20, 2010)

There were about five people in each of my classes who were wearing purple in the boys' memory, myself included.
 A few others said they'd forgotten or didn't have anything purple, and I few didn't know about it, but they'd have worn purple if they did. Lots of people in the halls were wearing purple and at least one teacher was.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 20, 2010)

Nobody wore purple but me.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 20, 2010)

Several people knew. :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm wearing purple right now! 

Quite a few people wore purple to school today, although it could be just my wishful thinking. I think the purple count is about 10%, although I was hoping for more... Then again, a lot of people didn't seem to know about the wearing purple thing, so it could be that.


----------



## Dinru (Oct 20, 2010)

I wore purple! As well as about 10% of my peers. And there were a few people who forgot and wrote on their arms with purple marker.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah I don't own any purple clothes but a bunch of people in my school participated so that's "prettie kool"


----------



## ... (Oct 21, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> I joined the facebook group but I don't own anything purple, so it was more of an "in the spirit" kinda thing. :(


Actually, I got two separate invitations for the same event, and THEN I joined the group. But I still wasn't able to wear anything purple due to the lack of owning any.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 21, 2010)

Wore purple yesterday, as did... 2 other people in school, neither of whom knew about this. :( Worse still:

*I pass a random girl wearing purple*
Me: Hey! You're wearing purple! You support the cause!
Random girl: Really? Hang on.
*said random girl leaves for a bit*
Two minutes later...
*said random girl shows up in a black T-shirt*
Me: Never mind...

D:


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 21, 2010)

I wore a purple T-shirt yesterday. It was the only thing I had, but still... Couldn't see anyone else wearing it, though... But most of them probably didn't know about it. :/


----------



## Diz (Oct 21, 2010)

Deviant Art went purple today in support. That's pretty sweet!

And half of our student body wore purple two days ago, so when we were supposed to, hardly anyone did. But the few that did, rocked it.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 21, 2010)

I was really determined last week to wear purple. I completely forgot because all of my grade had these mock job interviews so I had to dress up in the only fancyish outfit I own and all that. Then in class that day a teacher was like, "Nice to see a few people wearing purple," and I was really disappointed that I forgot...until I remembered that my outfit was pretty much all purple. :D


----------



## Vriska Serket (Oct 22, 2010)

Aw man, I wish I knew about this earlier. I don't own anything purple but I could've got something. Oh well.


----------

